# Retiring: HVAC Stock for Sale



## HVAC Man (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi folks,

Sorry if this post doesn't belong here. I'm shutting down my residential service company and I have a final collection of inventory I'm selling. Most stuff is Trane/Carrier/Honeywell and some generic.

Here's the list:

SootMaster vacuum (Used 3 times)
Recovery system w/tank
Robinair vacuum pump
Rigid See Snake
New Nortec steam humidifier
Defros circ boards - 22
Flame Sensors - 69
Control Boards - 43
Hot Surface Ignitors - +/- 80
Temperature limits - 57
Sequencors - 21 (6 Honeywell big blocks) 
Sensors & pressure switches - 25 
Fan Centers - 5 
t-stats - 6 Honeywell digital rounds & 4 HP T8411 
Pilot Burners - 18 total including several 2 wire & 3 wire Carrier/Bryant 
T-couples - 36 
Electric Heater restring kits - 10 
Gas valves - 28 
CO detectors - 4 Honeywell & 1 S-Tech
1 1/8 copper 90's - 80
Delevan nozzle kit - 21 nozzles
Humidistats - 4
Relays & contactors - 28

Make me an offer. I'm in the DC Metro area, willing to travel to deliver if needed. Good luck this season! This profession has been very good to me.

HVAC Man


----------



## hvacguy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey bro Im just starting my own contracting, you getting rid of a truck too?


----------



## HVAC Man (Oct 31, 2011)

*HVAC Inventory*

No truck available, but I still have most of the inventory listed above that I'll let go for $5k plus shipping costs.

Just FYI: I'm not retiring, just refocusing my services.


----------



## njtinman (Sep 30, 2012)

:no:


----------

